# So, this "Built", who IS she?



## Built (Mar 30, 2008)

*Opens the door, looks around... *

What can I say about myself - um, I like long walks and evenings sitting by the fire... 

Okay, sub "tearing it up in the powercage" for sitting by the fire. Okay, and I hate cardio. 

A little more description is, I suppose, in order: I am a middle-aged woman who, at the age of 38, stepped away from the treadmills and into a whole new world. 

Thing is, I WAS trying to be fit. I did all the bullshit toning and cardio crap the industry spoonfeeds to women. The thing is, it didn't work and it wasn't my fault it didn't work - but it took me a while to figure out why. See, while I do have a formal education in science, it's in Math/Stats and Operations Research, not fitness. 

But I can read - more importantly, I can read peer-reviewed research.

So in the fall of 2001 - with no experience, no personal trainer, no dietitian, no coach, and no drugs; using ordinary food and the most basic of community-center equipment - I set out to change myself from a fat, middle-aged jogger into this. 

I journaled everything I did, wrote it all down and give it away to the world for free.

Dunno if any of you read my stuff, but I published a few articles and ran a monthly Q&A column on wannabebig for about a year - you can read all the stuff I wrote for them (and a few more that I didn't write for them) on my blog if you're interested.

My goal - I guess you could call it my mission in the iron game - has been to deconstruct the process as much as possible - and lay it out in a way that anyone can approach it - because care and feeding of the human body shouldn't be a trade secret.

Now, partway into menopause and enjoying the newfound world of bioidentical HRT (currently transdermal testosterone and progesterone, and oral DHEA and T3, all medically supervised), I am entering into a whole new uncharted dimension to this sport. 

Hmmm... maybe that's my new sig: The Bioidentical Bodybuilder. 

Sounds kinda catchy, don't it? 

Thanks for the invite, Prince.


----------



## Arnold (Mar 30, 2008)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

Built welcome to IM! 

we are glad you joined us, be sure to check out IronMagLabs Supplements

view our top selling ebooks

don't forget to start your own personal Blog and  Photo Gallery

Sign up for our News Blog and our Newsletter!


----------



## min0 lee (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## 1xDeatHsHeaDx3 (Mar 31, 2008)

Crazy midsection Built, welcome.


----------



## Irons77 (Mar 31, 2008)

Welcome to IM


----------



## Built (Mar 31, 2008)

Thanks for the warm welcome.


----------



## nadirmg (Apr 3, 2008)

yea, welcome to IM, built.
i'm liking the excellent muscle definition in your back and shoulders


----------



## PreMier (Apr 3, 2008)

wow, you look amazing.  welcome to IM


----------



## Built (Apr 3, 2008)

Awww, thanks fellas.


----------



## powerrack (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome Built, I haven't been around here much myself lately, will be on here more often.


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2008)

Dude!

LOVE the sig!


----------



## gixxer0.6g (Apr 15, 2008)

I sure wish more girls followed your advice.  My buddies girlfriend just kills herself on the treadmill everyday.  I've asked her a few times to come lift with me and my girl but she seems to think she'd doing the right thing.  

You give a whole new meaning to the word cut-up.  Wow.


----------



## Built (Apr 15, 2008)

Thanks Gixxer - maybe send her to my blog. The cardio article could help her a lot (I sneak my lifting split into it, maybe she won't notice... )


----------



## Curt James (Mar 8, 2012)

*Did someone say "I MISS BUILT!"? (I do, too.)*

Hope you're doing well, Built. 



Built said:


> *Opens the door, looks around... *
> 
> What can I say about myself - um, I like long walks and evenings sitting by the fire...
> 
> ...


----------



## oufinny (Mar 8, 2012)

Yeah, where is Built and all her great advice.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Mar 8, 2012)

I never saw her introduction until now, but DAMN that picture is EPIC!


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 8, 2012)

I miss Built, she is one of the best people here and her knowledge is unmatched.


----------



## Little Wing (Mar 8, 2012)

to me she has the perfect female bodybuilder body. i know some ladies like to be bigger and that's amazing too but i think built is perfect. i knew before i clicked it what pic you meant.


----------



## charley (Mar 8, 2012)

Welcome!!!!


----------



## unclem (Mar 8, 2012)

built and sassy are 2 of the most smartest woman on here. but i like sassy so i think its sassy then built, but god there way smarter then me. oh, yes i like built to but ..........


----------



## big jay 2424 (Mar 9, 2012)

welcome


----------



## big jay 2424 (Mar 9, 2012)

dam   u look good


----------



## swollen (Mar 9, 2012)

Like unclem said, Sassy & Built are the smartest women on here. 

But sorry, unclem, I'm gonna have to say Built -then Sassy..., lol!
Both are very smart.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 9, 2012)

Built has been here a long time fellas, since 2008. She is just super busy right now, hope she gets back here soon.


----------



## brazey (Mar 9, 2012)




----------



## S_walker (Mar 9, 2012)

She's tied up in my closet!


----------



## BFHammer (Mar 9, 2012)

She is quite smoking hot!  I've enjoyed reading her discussions here.


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Mar 9, 2012)

One thing you will notice with both Built and Sassy is the free sharing of their immense knowledge. Both ladies are awesome at giving back to the bodybuilding/fitness community and represent themselves as great people first and bodybuilders second. I respect both of them completely.


----------



## Kimi (Mar 10, 2012)

Hello!!!


----------



## Built (Nov 26, 2012)

Whoever she is, she's back.


----------



## IronAddict (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## hoyle21 (Nov 26, 2012)

Built said:


> Whoever she is, she's back.



Yay!!!


----------



## dsc123 (Nov 26, 2012)

That's great to hear! I've learnt a lot from you!


----------



## theCaptn' (Nov 26, 2012)

hoyle21 said:


> Yay!!!



+1!

We better start cleaning this shithole up!


----------



## S_walker (Nov 26, 2012)

Good to see you back! For some reason I looked at your profile yesterday and almost sent you a message to see how you were doing! 










(not stalking, ok, trying not to stalk)


----------



## Curt James (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome back!


----------



## Ichigo (Nov 26, 2012)




----------



## dave 236 (Nov 26, 2012)

well this is good news. 

Sent from my Transformer TF101 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## suprfast (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome back built. You were missed.


----------



## OfficerFarva (Nov 26, 2012)

Welcome back Built!!  I still love the Baby Got Back program!


----------



## nkira (Nov 27, 2012)

Aha!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 27, 2012)

Welcome back Built,


----------



## CG (Nov 27, 2012)

Anabolic5150 said:


> Built has been here a long time fellas, since 2008. She is just super busy right now, hope she gets back here soon.



Good to hear. I thought the rampant trolling racism sexism and tranny porn scared her off lol


----------



## Courtneylc77 (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi


----------



## LightBearer (Jul 1, 2013)

Where the Hell did Built go?


----------



## sneedham (Jul 1, 2013)

All I can say is AWESOME.....Bring it.....


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jul 3, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## danzik17 (Nov 24, 2014)

Whatever happened to Built?  Haven't been on these forums in forever, figured I'd drop in.  Her blog doesn't even exist anymore.


----------



## OTG85 (Nov 24, 2014)

Now there are dudes with no experience who don't even lift giving advice ^^^


----------



## raysd21 (Nov 25, 2014)

Farva lifts...

He just lifts the Canadian way....

MMmmmmm...maple syrup.....






















Our friends up north are so crazy...


----------



## REDDOG309 (Nov 25, 2014)

Built is a very cool chick, Littlelady from ASF kinda reminds me of her........


----------

